# I may actually have a true bloody mary



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

Some of you guys may remember a thread i started a month or two ago to show off my best fire red cherry, although that shrimp i posted looked like a super nice painted fire red to me, some of you were convinced that it was a new variant of cherry called "bloody mary"

here is the picture i posted of my 'painted fire red'









well today i bought a red shrimp in a tank of shrimps labeled "red luminous shrimp" and i am fairy convinced that my new shrimp may be a TRUE bloody mary.

here's some pics of this awesome clear, red-fleshed, shrimp

































this was the only one in the group that looked like this, the red were painted fire reds.

what do you guys think? is that what they call "bloody mary"?


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

refer to this link for an actual picture of a bloody mary 
http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php/6968-Mutate-from-Neocaridina-Species


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

Whatever you wanna call it is fine by me, those are the best looking ones I've seen!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

what did you pay for this?


----------



## Mike Hawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Did you get this in Austin, if so where?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I think you're right about it looking different. But I have no idea if it is a bloody Mary or not. Cut it open to find out jk jk 

Either way both shrimp look amazing.


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

yea, not sure if it's bloody mary. so little info on them. your new one does not have full red legs though, and i'm not sure if that means anything


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I always thought that a bloody mary is supposed to have solid red legs matching the color of the body. Your new shrimp doesn't seem to have that characteristic unless it's just the pic. It's still a very very very nice shrimp.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Very nice and red. Hope you breed a bunch like it so we can snag some from you for ourselves off the SnS :icon_mrgr


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

hedge_fund said:


> I always thought that a bloody mary is supposed to have solid red legs matching the color of the body. Your new shrimp doesn't seem to have that characteristic unless it's just the pic. It's still a very very very nice shrimp.


+1 That's what I thought too.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Yea... Officially going to start keeping shrimp, gorgeous!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

isnt bloody mary mean the clear but completely red shell? also her legs are red, these pictures were taken during acclimation


----------



## kangshiang (Jun 28, 2006)

No idea of fire red, painted fire shrimp or bloody mary but that baby looks awesome!!!!
Will be great have tons of those!!!!


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

I hope you have a nice male to go with those babies?

Are you saying that in a tank of "red luminous shrimp", only 1 is that color?


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

You should supplement with BorneoWild "Crimson".....that will make your shrimp crazy red so I can't imagine what would happen if you added to these shrimp


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

ShortFin said:


> I hope you have a nice male to go with those babies?
> 
> Are you saying that in a tank of "red luminous shrimp", only 1 is that color?


i am going back today to take a closer look at the rest of the shrimp, i will also be looking carefully for any solid red males (even if they are just regular painted fire red)


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

hedge_fund said:


> You should supplement with BorneoWild "Crimson".....that will make your shrimp crazy red so I can't imagine what would happen if you added to these shrimp


Your eyes would burn from the over exposure to redness.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Glossy!! Me likes!


----------



## cardgenius (Mar 27, 2011)

hedge_fund said:


> I always thought that a bloody mary is supposed to have solid red legs matching the color of the body. Your new shrimp doesn't seem to have that characteristic unless it's just the pic. It's still a very very very nice shrimp.


I thought it had to do with the color being in the flesh and not the shell? Arent PFRs the ones usually classified by having all red legs?

It looks like its the flesh that is being colored since you can still see inside the shrimp. I have PFRs that are very red but you cant see inside them at all which makes me think the color is in the shell. And none of them can compare to the quality of red this shrimp has.

Very nice shrimp roud:


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Your eyes would burn from the over exposure to redness.


more like go _blind_ from over-exposure to _pure awesomeness_!


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

The red color on this shrimp is amazing.


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

picked up two more today, pictures soon


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

HiepSTA said:


> picked up two more today, pictures soon


Two more??? where are they coming from :bounce::bounce:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Males?


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Does anyone have a picture of a really nice male PFR? I have not seen one in person or even picture. My male PFR isn't even close to the female, and half of my female look just like that picture on most days.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

hedge_fund said:


> You should supplement with BorneoWild "Crimson".....that will make your shrimp crazy red so I can't imagine what would happen if you added to these shrimp


Maybe understand it incorrectly but I believe that Crimson is for Caridinas (i.e. CRS) to increase red carapace coloration and not Neos to increase actual red "flesh," the main criterion for Bloody Mary grade.


----------



## AlisaR (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok. When's a good time to go to Texas to buy all these cheap amazing shrimp?


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Maybe understand it incorrectly but I believe that Crimson is for Caridinas (i.e. CRS) to increase red carapace coloration and not Neos to increase actual red "flesh," the main criterion for Bloody Mary grade.


I add it to my red cherry shrimp tank and I have the reddest cherries I've ever seen. :bounce:


----------



## pedropete (Feb 27, 2012)

are you picking these up at Fish Gallery? they sell "red luminous shrimp"....


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

yeah I'm certain they are from FG.


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

yeah these came from FG


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Did you look at any bettas? Wonder if they got any new Dragon plakats in.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

How much is FG selling them for, and would anybody be willing to buy some and ship them? Of course I will front the $$$


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

they sell them for $16.99. i used store credit on them from moss and shrimp trade-ins.

@EK, i looked at the bettas, just your normal LFS type bettas, saw zero dragonscale of any sort let alone a plakat


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Good deal! Fish Gallery sells everything insanely overpriced but its nice when you can find a steal like this one.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

$17 is a steal?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

thebaoster got his red dragon plakat there... hoping they bring in some more.


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

Its a steal except its fg stealing frm me lol, for all they know its just a fire red, im willing to bet they never heard of bloody mary


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Aren't bloody marys red fleshed? The first pic looks like a bloody mary IMHO, and the 2nd looks like a pfr to me because of the clear seen on the edge of the tail and legs with no red tint.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

I know this thread is old but maybe this site will help clear up some misconceptions. http://imgur.com/r/shrimptank/AJA57z0


----------

